# Looking for sinker/jig Molds



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Anyone looking to get rid of some sinker/jig equipment? I'd hate to dish out $35 for molds...

If not looking to sell, what equipment do I absolutely need if I want to make bank and ball sinkers?


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*I have molds*

I have several molds. If you want to join us when we pour lead. you are welcome to do so.

F


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

You can make molds from "Bondo" body filler.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's where I buy all my sinker and jig moldsShark river Mail Order As a bare min all you need is the mold ($25.99) and a 3" dia ladle ($13.99). If you have a gas stove use that for your heat source. You can usually get free lead from tire dealers. Ask the for their discarded balancing weights. They usually just throw them in a 5 gal bucket. Good luck.

Catman.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Keep an eye on ebay also!


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I would love to join in the next time you guys pour some...


----------

